# Guess the Score Archive



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I'll write in this post who has won Guess the Score after every game.

February 5th, 9:00 p.m. ET @ Utah: Jermaniac Fan
Wednesday, February 9th, 10:00 p.m. ET @ Portland: DwyaneWade4MVP
Tuesday, February 8th, 9:00 p.m. ET @ Seattle: Jermaniac Fan
Friday, February 11th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Golden State: Jermaniac Fan
Sunday, February 13th, 6:00 p.m. ET @ Orlando: Jermaniac Fan
Monday, February 14th, 08:00p.m. ET VS Wizards: Cam*Ron
Wednesday, February 16th, 09:00p.m. ET VS San Antonio: DwyaneWade4MVP
Wednesday, February 23rd, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Seattle: Jermaniac Fan
Sunday, February 27th, 6:00 p.m. ET VS Denver: DanDickau
Monday, February 28th, 8:30 p.m. ET @ Dallas: Jsimo12
Wednesday, March 2nd, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Charlotte: Jsimo12
Friday, March 4th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Utah: Jsimo12
Sunday, March 6th, 7:00 p.m. ET VS Toronto: Turkish Delight
Wednesday, March 9th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS New Jersey: Tooeasy
Saturday, March 12th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Milwaukee: Jermaniac Fan
Monday, March 14th, 8:30 p.m. ET @ San Antonio: DwyaneWade4MVP
Wednesday, March 16th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Memphis: Tooeasy
Friday, March 18th, 8:30 p.m. ET @ Chicago: Jsimo12, Cam*Ron
Saturday, March 19th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Boston: Tooeasy
Monday, March 21st, 8:30 p.m. ET @ Dallas: Theo!
Wednesday, March 23st, 8:00 p.m. ET @ Minnesota: DwyaneWade4MVP
Friday, March 25th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Houston: Tooeasy
Saturday, March 26th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ Memphis: B Dizzle
Monday, March 28th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Cleveland: Turkish Delight
Friday, April 1st, 7:30 p.m. ET @ Houston: Jermaniac Fan
Saturday, April 2nd, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Miami: DwyaneWade4MVP
Tuesday, April 5th, 7:30 p.m. ET @ Atlanta: supermati
Wednesday, April 6th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Denver: Tooeasy
Friday, April 8th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Utah: supermati
Sunday, April 10th, 7:00 p.m. ET VS Portland: rawse
Friday, April 15th, 10:30 p.m. ET @ Seattle: Tooeasy
Saturday, April 16th, 10:30 p.m. ET @ Los Angeles: master8492


TOTAL:
1. Jermaniac Fan (7)
2. Tooeasy (6)
3. DwyaneWade4MVP (5)
4. Jsimo12 (4)
5. Cam*Ron (2)
5. Turkish Delight (2)
5. supermati (2)
7. DanDickau (1)
7. Theo! (1)
7. B Dizzle (1)
7. rawse (1)
7. master8492 (1)



Can somebody sticky this, please? (EDIT: thanks!)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha, everyone's copying this from me. :biggrin:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Haha, everyone's copying this from me. :biggrin:


Yep! Thanks 4 idea! :biggrin:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I just stickied it...

I won 2 times...that's something I have to make better, because you won already 5 times, Jermaniac Fan...Keep up good work!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I just stickied it...
> 
> I won 2 times...that's something I have to make better, because you won already 5 times, Jermaniac Fan...Keep up good work!


Jermaniac Fan is the PacersguyUSA of the Hornets board at guessing.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Monday, February 28th, 8:30 p.m. ET @ Dallas: Jsimo12
> Wednesday, March 2nd, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Charlotte: Jsimo12
> Friday, March 4th, 8:00 p.m. ET VS Utah: Jsimo12


Congratulations Jsimo12! you have won last three competitions.. :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ill get the next one too...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Congrats, I have never won it...:whoknows:

As you are a SM you can see who gave you Rep points, can you please tell us who voted and didn't gave you Rep points?!?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

:fire: Tooeasy has won three of last six! :fire:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Theo! got his first win last night


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:banana:

First of many more, only one person repped me


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Theo! said:


> :banana:
> 
> First of many more, only one person repped me


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Theo! again.
"


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Theo! said:


> :banana:
> 
> First of many more, only one person repped me


heh, ive won 3 and only been repped twice, i think the whole things a scam! seriously tho, i forgot to rep you so ill hook it up now.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

We have to make sure that more people rep...that's important!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

From now on the winner get 250 free points for the win in the prediction game, because the rep thing wasn't working out well...:whoknows:


----------

